

How to design and implement a wiki? - anoopengineer

Hi HN. I want to implement a simple wiki. Most probably will be using Java on Google app engine. I have been searching around for sample design or how others have implemented it, what issues they faced, how they solved it etc. But most search queries turned out to be useless as Google gave links to wikis discussing about programming instead of programming sites that discuss about wikis. Can anyone here direct me?
======
asher
This is the developer blog for Twiki, one of the most powerful wikis.

[http://twiki.org/cgi-
bin/view/Blog/WebHome?category=Developm...](http://twiki.org/cgi-
bin/view/Blog/WebHome?category=Development)

Here are some things to consider up front:

* Pluggable authentication and authorization. In the beginning both are simple, but if you weave that simple assumption into the code, it will be hard to add finer grained control.

* Keep read latency low. This might mean some form of caching. Twiki is slow in my experience.

* Expose all features to a web service interface from day one. Don't weld functionality to the GUI. Side benefit: makes testing your software easier. See:

<http://twiki.org/cgi-bin/view/Blog/2007-11-14-how-to-rest>

I think you'll find much of what you want by poking around the Twiki site.

------
jcapote
"I want to implement a simple wiki. Most probably will be using Java on Google
app engine." Hm...

Anyways, I'd look at: <http://instiki.org/show/WhatIsInstiki>

------
anoopengineer
Thnx guys, I found another link: <http://everything2.com/?node_id=1683000>

